# Win a copy of Hungry Halloween and/or Chocolate Pumpkin Truffles



## hungryhalloween (Sep 8, 2010)

Hungry Halloween featuring Movie Monster Munchies, Bewitched Buffet, and Dead Man's Diner is a new cookbook featuring visually exciting recipes. Visit the Hungry Halloween blog at http://www.HungryHalloween.com and become a blog follower to enter the contest for your chance to win a copy of Hungry Halloween and/or Chocolate Pumpkin Truffles. Three winners will be chosen.

1st place = A copy of Hungry Halloween and a box of Pumpin Truffles
2nd place = Pumpkin Truffles
3rd place = Pumpkin Truffles

You must be 18+ and a US citizen to enter. Deadline for entry is 11:59 EST on9/23/10.


----------

